# Old german owls vs classic old frills vs archangels



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Old german owls vs classic old frills vs archangels.
I want to know which are the most expensive rare and if i was to buy some for the same price what should i buy?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

None of them are rare, They are all like 10 dollars a bird if your just looking for some. Obviously, show quality ones will cost more. I Have Old German Owls and Archangels. I'm in the process of selling my Archangels. To say which one to get is all a matter of personal likes. They all are nice breeds. I haven't had my owls very long but im liking them more than archangels.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

Like Paki Tipplers said none of them are rare... And I think all of them are nice. I have seen people get old german owls as a beginner for fancy pigeons... But if you are totally new with pigeons I would go with an archangle.. It has a long beak... can feed its babies perfectly fine german owls can too but being short beaked might come with some problems.. . But if you are not new. I would go for Old German Owls or old frills. They are smaller and nice to look at. If you are looking for a breeder. Check with Danny Joe (www.colorpigeons.com) I believe he breeds all three of them.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

What if I was to buy them for ten each and not breed them but just sell them for a little bit more. Which breed would be best?


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

These are the prices I have seen online... But it varies from the person and if they are show standard. Usually people sell old germans owls for 10-15 dollars each and 20-25 for a pair. Archangles depend on color.. But usually 40-50 dollars a pair.... I am not sure about the price per bird. Old Frills.... Also depends on color. But I have seen them from 15-20 and 30 per pair. I am not sure if you would make any profit selling them for a higher price because most wouldn't pay 25 dollars for a german owl.. Unless someone is selling out their birds and selling for less.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i would go with owl ...cause they are the best bird to start with


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Owls and frills are more common than archangels since a lot of racers like to use them as droppers. Show most of them out there are just from racers who sell them cheap, ofcourse there show quality ones are rare colors which will go for a lot more. As for archangels, ive seen them for 10 bucks each and i got mine for that price "two hens" i bought which ended up being a pair which i sold for 25 dollars. Still have 3 offsprings. Most common colors are the bronze and copper. If your just looking to sell birds...(which i don't know if thats your intentions or not)... i would really think about it. Its not always easy to get rid of birds. It can be hard to practically give birds away sometimes.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok! Thanks so much for the help...........I guess I'm not going to buy them....... :/


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Why?What are your intentions? If your looking to sell expensive birds you have to buy expensive birds.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah you would never turn a profit buying those for $10 ec. By the time you found a buyer willing to pay more you would have already spent the money on feed/meds ect. 
Why not buy a pair or two and breed them?


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Because I have plenty birds already my dad wants me to have half of what I have............l
I was just thinking maybe this breed is expensive and the kid that is selling them doesn't know the real price..........lol :/


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Taking advantage of a kid selling his birds cheap is not the way to go, afterall shouldnt you be trying to encourage him for having the birds and tell him he can get more if the birds are worth more.. I can tell you taking advantage of him in buying his birds cheap to sell higher is one way to make a youngling want to give up his birds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So you mean your dad wants you to sell some birds because you have too many? Why not just reduce some of your own birds?


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

lol he has over 200pigeons, hes older than me, trust me he knows wayy more than me he just has over 40 young birds he wants to get rid of so I was just asking for your advice on what breed to get and if its worth it.
I wouldn't do that anyway.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Because I love them so much and the ones I want to sell I'm selling but alot of em are on eggs. :/


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Phil Eyko said:


> Because I love them so much and the ones I want to sell I'm selling but alot of em are on eggs. :/


Sounds like you need to put some wooden eggs under them or split them up.


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Its not that I don't want to kill the eggs its that i want the babes. lol


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

If you dont want the parents why keep the babies.. You know rasiing pigeons is not all about raising youngbirds for money if thats what your up for. You also stated you have to many birds so why not get rid of the ones you dont want first then breed out of the ones you want.?


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

Pigeon lower said:


> Taking advantage of a kid selling his birds cheap is not the way to go, afterall shouldnt you be trying to encourage him for having the birds and tell him he can get more if the birds are worth more.. I can tell you taking advantage of him in buying his birds cheap to sell higher is one way to make a youngling want to give up his birds.


I agree.


----------



## chinbunny (Mar 1, 2010)

Archangels are rare. I raise them, and they can be hard to find. they aren't as rare as some of the other breeds are. The copper black wings are the most popular, and most common. good archangels start at $25 on up


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

So you are wanting to buy new birds to turn around and sell, so that you don't have to sell your own?


----------



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes. I need to get money for feed and stuff because i dont have a job. :/


----------

